# Dorsch von 55 Pfund, 1,23m



## pechi24 (10. Februar 2005)

Ein Kumpel hat mir gestern Abend noch eine SMS geschrieben, er war mit ein paar Leuten von Wismar aus mit dem Kutter los.

Keine Ahnung wo sie waren aber sie haben einen echten Brummer erwischt. Er meinte noch, dass die Dorsche im Moment eh nicht zum Verzehr taugen, total abgemagert und voll mit Rogen. #q 

Ich hab lieber gar nicht erst gefragt, was mit dem Fisch passiert ist, sonst reg ich mich nur wieder auf


----------



## HD4ever (10. Februar 2005)

*AW: Dorsch von 55 Pfund, 1,23m*

kann ich verstehen !!!! geht mir nicht anders ....... |uhoh: |gr:
gibts ja schon einige solcher "tollen" Fangmeldungen hier .... |uhoh:
muß in der Tat super sein sowas an die Angel zu bekommen ....., aber ... na ja 
--- no comment ---  
nichts destro trotz wäre ein paar Bilder solcher Ungetüme mal nicht schlecht ....


----------



## Knispel (10. Februar 2005)

*AW: Dorsch von 55 Pfund, 1,23m*

--- no commert --- mehr kann ich da auch nicht zu sagen.....kein Wunder, das bei solchen Tun, die Dorschbestände zurückgehen. Wie bei uns in der freien Unterweser, da wurden Zander rausgekloppt, auf Teufel komm raus, in der Laichzeit wo sie sich sammeln. Schonzeiten und Maße? War den anglern ( meist osteuropäische ) *******egal. Nun wundern sie sich, dass die Zanderfänge einbrechen.....


----------



## pechi24 (10. Februar 2005)

*AW: Dorsch von 55 Pfund, 1,23m*

Naja ist eher eine moralische Frage, auf die Dorschbestände in der Ostsee wird das wohl keinen Einfluss haben. Da gibt es ganz andere Abräumer, die Angler sind im Meer ganz sicher keine Gefahr.


----------



## Tyron (10. Februar 2005)

*AW: Dorsch von 55 Pfund, 1,23m*

JO Pechi, seh ich auch so. Die Angler machen vielleicht 2% des gesamten angelandeten Dorschfangs in der Ostsee aus. Die Übeltäter findet man woanders....

Gruß Tyron


----------



## Franz_16 (10. Februar 2005)

*AW: Dorsch von 55 Pfund, 1,23m*



> JO Pechi, seh ich auch so. Die Angler machen vielleicht 2% des gesamten angelandeten Dorschfangs in der Ostsee aus. Die Übeltäter findet man woanders....



Stimmt! 
Das ist aber für mich noch lange kein Grund gezielt auf Laichdorsche zu angeln.


----------



## Forellenudo (10. Februar 2005)

*AW: Dorsch von 55 Pfund, 1,23m*



> Das ist aber für mich noch lange kein Grund gezielt auf Laichdorsche zu angeln.


 genau so sehe ich das auch #6


----------



## dorschhai (10. Februar 2005)

*AW: Dorsch von 55 Pfund, 1,23m*

Einen schönen Großdorsch fangen ok. Aber bitte nur in Norwegen oder irgendwo anders im Nordmeer. In ein paar Jahren brauchen wir uns nicht wundern, wenn mal 5 Dorsche an einem Tag top sind. Bei dem Beangelungsdruck heutzutage wird das nicht anders werden, auch wenn wir nur nen verhältnismäßigen kleinen Anteil davon fangen.


----------



## patzmaus (10. Februar 2005)

*AW: Dorsch von 55 Pfund, 1,23m*

Keines der Naturvölker würde auf die Idee kommen sich die Nahrungsgrundlage zu zerstören, aber wir aus der Wohlstandsgesellschaft machen alles kaputt.  #q  #q


----------



## Forellenudo (10. Februar 2005)

*AW: Dorsch von 55 Pfund, 1,23m*



> auch wenn wir nur nen verhältnismäßigen kleinen Anteil davon fangen.


 aber genau dieser kleine Anteil wird sich irgentwann mal summieren


----------



## Marcel1409 (10. Februar 2005)

*AW: Dorsch von 55 Pfund, 1,23m*



			
				HD4ever schrieb:
			
		

> nichts destro trotz wäre ein paar Bilder solcher Ungetüme mal nicht schlecht ....



Guckst du hier  #4 : http://www.baltic-heiligenhafen.de/...y&file=index&do=showpic&pid=439&orderby=dateD


----------



## Big Fins (10. Februar 2005)

*AW: Dorsch von 55 Pfund, 1,23m*

Hoffentlich sind die Herren stolz auf soviel Roogen gratis #d


----------



## HD4ever (10. Februar 2005)

*AW: Dorsch von 55 Pfund, 1,23m*

:c ... Mist - hätt ich doch nicht hingesehen....
Hab bei meiner 1.Kutterfahrt gleich nen schönen 17 Pfd. Dorsch gefangen ....
ne Laichkugel fast so groß wie'n Handball dann für die Möven .....  :c #q
war natürlich zuerst geil son Brocken.... aber dann .....  |scardie: ........


----------



## Knispel (10. Februar 2005)

*AW: Dorsch von 55 Pfund, 1,23m*

Ein Beispiel zu den 2 % Anglern:
Wenn ich hier von Bremen aus, jeden Tag 20 km mit dem Fahrrad fahre, was ja bestimmt keine Strecke darstellt, bin ich in 100 Tagen locker in Sizillien, ohne mich anstrengen zumüssen.....

Frage : ich habe vom Hochseeangeln keine Ahnung, wenn ich so einen Dorsch zurück setze, überlebt der das ? würde mich interessieren, die Ostsee ist ja nicht all zutief, das weiß ich vom tauchen her.


----------



## HD4ever (10. Februar 2005)

*AW: Dorsch von 55 Pfund, 1,23m*



			
				Knispel schrieb:
			
		

> Frage : ich habe vom Hochseeangeln keine Ahnung, wenn ich so einen Dorsch zurück setze, überlebt der das ? würde mich interessieren.



denke das der das wegstecken würde ... in der Ostsee werden sie ja meist nicht aus sooo großen Tiefen hochgepumpt - das die Schwimmblase schon sonst wo raushängt ....
Aber leider müssen diese Brocken aufm Kutter ja immer gegafft werden - somit sieht es wohl schlecht aus mit dem Überleben .... 
bei Kleinbooten würd es ja evtl. noch gehen mit zurücksetzten ....


----------



## Big Fins (10. Februar 2005)

*AW: Dorsch von 55 Pfund, 1,23m*

Man kann auch im Maul gaffen, das geht. Die kleine Wunde im Rachen ist nicht tragisch, die verheilt und der Fisch kann ablaichen.


----------



## Knispel (10. Februar 2005)

*AW: Dorsch von 55 Pfund, 1,23m*



			
				HD4ever schrieb:
			
		

> denke das der das wegstecken würde ... in der Ostsee werden sie ja meist nicht aus sooo großen Tiefen hochgepumpt - das die Schwimmblase schon sonst wo raushängt ....
> Aber leider müssen diese Brocken aufm Kutter ja immer gegafft werden - somit sieht es wohl schlecht aus mit dem Überleben ....
> bei Kleinbooten würd es ja evtl. noch gehen mit zurücksetzten ....



denn müssten sie eben mit großen keschern, ähnlich den Karpfenkeschern mit starrem Stiel an Bord gehieft werden, das geht doch, zumindest zur Laichzeit kann man soetwas zur Pflicht machen.Das ist kein Argument...


----------



## Yupii (10. Februar 2005)

*AW: Dorsch von 55 Pfund, 1,23m*

solche Idioten (tschuldigung!) sind dann auch noch stolz auf Ihre Leistung.|gr:
Gruss Uwe P.


----------



## Strandwanderer (10. Februar 2005)

*AW: Dorsch von 55 Pfund, 1,23m*



			
				patzmaus schrieb:
			
		

> Keines der Naturvölker würde auf die Idee kommen sich die Nahrungsgrundlage zu zerstören, aber wir aus der Wohlstandsgesellschaft machen alles kaputt.  #q  #q



Ich bin sicher kein Befürworter von Laichfischfang, aber was machen Lachsangler wenn sie aufsteigende Fische angeln? Die kommen doch nicht zum Spaß die Flüsse rauf, oder macht Laichen doch Spaß  :g  

Wenn es einheitliche Regelungen bzgl. Schonzeiten für Berufsfischer gibt (hoffendlich bald), dann sollte man auch den Anglern eine Auszeit (Dorschschonzeit) auferlegen.

Hat eigendlich schon einmal einer von euch einen echten Großdorsch (>110cm) außerhalb der Laichzeit in unserer Ostsee gefangen? |kopfkrat


----------



## Knispel (10. Februar 2005)

*AW: Dorsch von 55 Pfund, 1,23m*



			
				Yupii schrieb:
			
		

> solche Idioten (tschuldigung!) sind dann auch noch stolz auf Ihre Leistung.|gr:
> Gruss Uwe P.



meinst Du das in Bezug auf das keschern ?


----------



## Knispel (10. Februar 2005)

*AW: Dorsch von 55 Pfund, 1,23m*



			
				Strandwanderer schrieb:
			
		

> Ich bin sicher kein Befürworter von Laichfischfang, aber was machen Lachsangler wenn sie aufsteigende Fische angeln? Die kommen doch nicht zum Spaß die Flüsse rauf, oder macht Laichen doch Spaß  :g
> 
> Wenn es einheitliche Regelungen bzgl. Schonzeiten für Berufsfischer gibt (hoffendlich bald), dann sollte man auch den Anglern eine Auszeit (Dorschschonzeit) auferlegen.
> 
> Hat eigendlich schon einmal einer von euch einen echten Großdorsch (>110cm) außerhalb der Laichzeit in unserer Ostsee gefangen? |kopfkrat



Ich angle selber mit gutem Erfolg auf aufsteigende Lachse und Meerforellen bei uns in der Wümme. Nur würde ich nie auf die Idee kommen ein Rogner zu entnehmen und außerdem gibt es für Lachs und Meerforelle Schonzeiten......

Ich habe noch NIE einen Dorsch gefangen ( werde Seekrank ), dafür mehrere karpfen von + 20 und Waller von + 40 und das außerhalb der Laichzeit und diese Fische leben noch ( hoffe ich ) aber das zählt wohl nicht.


----------



## Lachskiller (10. Februar 2005)

*AW: Dorsch von 55 Pfund, 1,23m*

Ja wehre auch gut eine Schonzeit für den Dorsch.

Die Lachse kommen im Apr und Mai und Laichzeit ist im Okt.
im Sept.must du Weibchen immer Zurück setzen


Gruß LK


----------



## Knispel (10. Februar 2005)

*AW: Dorsch von 55 Pfund, 1,23m*



			
				praetorianer schrieb:
			
		

> zu den 2% sei gesagt, wenn alle so denken nach dem Motto einer mehr oder weniger was macht das schon ........naja dann werden aus den 2% schnell 5%.
> 
> Das Foto ist einfach nur schlecht, der präsentierte Fang sieht doch total unnatürlich aus, nee-nee da fehlen einem echt die Worte.
> 
> ( Nichts gegen Fang-Fotos im allgemeinen )



Wie gesagt, wenn du jeden Tag 20 km Fahrrad fährst biste in 100 Tagen locker in Sizillien


----------



## Strandwanderer (10. Februar 2005)

*AW: Dorsch von 55 Pfund, 1,23m*

Schade ist es auf jeden Fall um jeden Dorsch der am Laichen gehindert wird. Ich habe schon öfter mal gelesen, daß einige Norwegenangler bei geringer Wassertiefe (<30m) mit großen Keschern Ihre Dickdorsche ins Boot bringen und dann wieder releasen. Aber genau daß ist ja eigendlich bei uns in Deutschland verboten, nur geschonte Fische müssen umgehend wieder zurückgesetzt werden und daß trifft ja leider noch nicht zu.


----------



## Marcel1409 (10. Februar 2005)

*AW: Dorsch von 55 Pfund, 1,23m*

Ich werd nächste Woche mit der Einigkeit raus fahren und hoffendlich auch ein Paar solche Ballons fangen... Ich werde sie allerdings nur kurz fotografieren und dann wieder vorsichtig reinsetzten, wenn sie voll leich sind. Ich hab mir extra dafür ein Industriekescher bestellt, um sie schonend zurückzusetzen. 

Es kann mir keiner erzählen, dass keiner von euch mal gerne so einen Fischen fangen möchte. Solange der Fisch noch ablaichen kann, ist doch alles in Ordnung #6 !!!


----------



## Knispel (10. Februar 2005)

*AW: Dorsch von 55 Pfund, 1,23m*

Was hätte so ei Dorsch denn ohne Laich an Gewicht ?


----------



## Knispel (10. Februar 2005)

*AW: Dorsch von 55 Pfund, 1,23m*



			
				Strandwanderer schrieb:
			
		

> Schade ist es auf jeden Fall um jeden Dorsch der am Laichen gehindert wird. Ich habe schon öfter mal gelesen, daß einige Norwegenangler bei geringer Wassertiefe (<30m) mit großen Keschern Ihre Dickdorsche ins Boot bringen und dann wieder releasen. Aber genau daß ist ja eigendlich bei uns in Deutschland verboten, nur geschonte Fische müssen umgehend wieder zurückgesetzt werden und daß trifft ja leider noch nicht zu.



Denn musst du auch den 15 cm Brassen entnehmen, der hat auch kein Mindestmaß....


----------



## Strandwanderer (10. Februar 2005)

*AW: Dorsch von 55 Pfund, 1,23m*



			
				Knispel schrieb:
			
		

> Denn musst du auch den 15 cm Brassen entnehmen, der hat auch kein Mindestmaß....


Ich weiß nicht ob du auch in einem Angelverein bist, aber bei uns ist das mitlerweile mancherorts auch vorgeschrieben (muß aber meiner Meinung nach jeder mit seinem Gewissen vereinbaren). 
Da ich sehr gerne auf Karpfen und Raubfisch ansitze, halte ich es wie viele andere hier im Board auch, ich möchte auch morgen noch dicke Fische fangen und da mache ich mir erst mal die Finger naß bevor ich den Fisch lande |supergri...wenn er mir dann wieder ins Wasser gleitet, hat er auch keine beschädigte Schleimhaut und alle sind zufrieden. #6.

@Marcel 1409

das finde ich eine sehr lobenswerte Idee, hoffe der Kaptain spielt mit und stellt auch von dir ein schönes Foto auf seine Homepage. #h


----------



## Yupii (10. Februar 2005)

*AW: Dorsch von 55 Pfund, 1,23m*



			
				Knispel schrieb:
			
		

> meinst Du das in Bezug auf das keschern ?


nein, ich meine die sogenannten Kollegen, die sich auch noch ablichten lassen.
Schau Dir doch mal die aktuellen Dorschbilder bei Baltic Kölln an. Die Bäuche sind doch wohl nicht mit Luft aufgepumpt.
Gruss Uwe P.


----------



## Yupii (10. Februar 2005)

*AW: Dorsch von 55 Pfund, 1,23m*

Es kann mir keiner erzählen, dass keiner von euch mal gerne so einen Fischen fangen möchte. Solange der Fisch noch ablaichen kann, ist doch alles in Ordnung #6 !!![/QUOTE]

dafür fahre ich dann zum Gelben Riff.
Gruss Uwe P.


----------



## Marcel1409 (10. Februar 2005)

*AW: Dorsch von 55 Pfund, 1,23m*



			
				Yupii schrieb:
			
		

> Es kann mir keiner erzählen, dass keiner von euch mal gerne so einen Fischen fangen möchte. Solange der Fisch noch ablaichen kann, ist doch alles in Ordnung #6 !!!



dafür fahre ich dann zum Gelben Riff.
Gruss Uwe P.[/QUOTE]

Das freut mich für dich uwe, wünsch ich dir auch viel spaß...


----------



## Pilkkönig (10. Februar 2005)

*AW: Dorsch von 55 Pfund, 1,23m*

Bald hat es sich sowieso erledicht mit den Fischern denn dann haben die pro Schleppen 20 Dorsche drin und dann ist es eh zu spät damit der Dorsch  sich nochmal erholen kann aber die wollen es auch nicht anders . Müst mal Lübecker Bucht gucken im Neustädter Hafen denn dann wist ihr wo die geblieben sind .(Pötte aus der Nordsee Niederländer, Dänen und welche aus dem hohen norden Schweden ) Die Heimischen fahren dort dann garnicht raus wenn die da waren .


----------



## Marcel1409 (10. Februar 2005)

*AW: Dorsch von 55 Pfund, 1,23m*



			
				Strandwanderer schrieb:
			
		

> @Marcel 1409
> 
> das finde ich eine sehr lobenswerte Idee, hoffe der Kaptain spielt mit und stellt auch von dir ein schönes Foto auf seine Homepage. #h



Das ist mir völlig egal, was der Kapitän davon hält... Wenn ich ein son Schweinchen erwische, geht er nach`m Foto wieder baden :m ...


----------



## Yupii (10. Februar 2005)

*AW: Dorsch von 55 Pfund, 1,23m*

Das freut mich für dich uwe, wünsch ich dir auch viel spaß...[/QUOTE]

danke, den habe ich dann auch:q
Gruss Uwe P.


----------



## Marcel1409 (10. Februar 2005)

*AW: Dorsch von 55 Pfund, 1,23m*



			
				Yupii schrieb:
			
		

> Danke, den habe ich dann auch:q
> Gruss Uwe P.



Siehst du, dann ham wir beide Spaß und alles wird gut!!!


----------



## Big Fins (10. Februar 2005)

*AW: Dorsch von 55 Pfund, 1,23m*

Da wird kein Cap mitspielen, da geht ihm ja die Werbung verloren am Fischgalgen, vergiß es. Er wird Dir nach dem releasen Angelverbot geben.
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?p=632708#post632708


----------



## Dxlfxn (10. Februar 2005)

*AW: Dorsch von 55 Pfund, 1,23m*

Hier stand irgendwo die Frage: Würdet ihr die nicht auch gern fangen? Eine klare Antwort:    Nein!
Ich angle auch den gesamten Winter durch. Es läßt sich dabei nicht vermeiden, mal den einen oder anderen Dorsch mit Laich im Bauch zu fangen. Damit habe ich auch kein Problem, da die Laichqualität dieser zumeist kleineren Fische sowieso schlecht ist. Der Unterschied, den *ich* machen, liegt im *gezielten laichdorschangeln*. Diese Fische gehören für mich nicht auf Rekordlisten oder in Fangreportagen. Eine stille, heimliche Verwertung wenn der Fisch zu sehr verletzt ist, muß man wohl akzeptieren. 
Der Kescher hilft hier nach meiner Meinung garnichts. Kann sich niemand vorstellen, was in einem massigen Körper passiert, der vorher schwerelos war und nun plötzlich, neben dem Druckverlust, auch noch sein volles Gewicht tragen muß? Nur damit sich jemand mit so einer schwangeren Mami auf dem Foto am Stammtisch als "Großdorschfänger" 
profilieren kann?
Wenn ich die Seite des LV Schleswig Holstein richtig gelesen habe, wird es ein Winterfangverbot für die westlichen Dorschbestände der Ostsee geben. Das Argument,
auf meine 300.000 Brütlinge kams nicht mehr an, hat dann wohl ausgedient. Ich hoffe noch immer auf ein Verbot für Kutter von Februar bis April in Tiefen über 20m zu angeln.

Ich weiß, alles 1000 mal angesprochen. ich werds auch noch 1000 mal ansprechen, wenn es dazu führt, das auch noch meine Kinder und Enkel Dorsche fangen können.


----------



## Marcel1409 (10. Februar 2005)

*AW: Dorsch von 55 Pfund, 1,23m*



			
				plaa Sawai schrieb:
			
		

> Da wird kein Cap mitspielen, da geht ihm ja die Werbung verloren am Fischgalgen, vergiß es. Er wird Dir nach dem releasen Angelverbot geben.
> http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?p=632708#post632708



Da kann ich gut mit leben, wenn er meint er brauch keine Kunden mehr, soll er`s machen. Das ja das schöne am Anglerboard, da weiß gleich jeder spätestens am nächsten Tag bescheid :m .


----------



## Knispel (10. Februar 2005)

*AW: Dorsch von 55 Pfund, 1,23m*



			
				plaa Sawai schrieb:
			
		

> Da wird kein Cap mitspielen, da geht ihm ja die Werbung verloren am Fischgalgen, vergiß es. Er wird Dir nach dem releasen Angelverbot geben.
> http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?p=632708#post632708



Erst wenn der letzte Fisch gefange nist, werdet ihr sehen ,dass ihr Geld nicht essen könnt.......
mehr fällt mir dazu nicht ein. ( Aber es gibt denn ja noch Fischstäbchen )


----------



## Knispel (10. Februar 2005)

*AW: Dorsch von 55 Pfund, 1,23m*

Was wiegt denn nun ein Dorsch von 1,23 m ohne Laich, würde mich echt interessieren....


----------



## Deep Sea (10. Februar 2005)

*AW: Dorsch von 55 Pfund, 1,23m*



			
				Dolfin schrieb:
			
		

> Hier stand irgendwo die Frage: Würdet ihr die nicht auch gern fangen? Eine klare Antwort:    Nein!
> Ich angle auch den gesamten Winter durch. Es läßt sich dabei nicht vermeiden, mal den einen oder anderen Dorsch mit Laich im Bauch zu fangen. Damit habe ich auch kein Problem, da die Laichqualität dieser zumeist kleineren Fische sowieso schlecht ist. Der Unterschied, den *ich* machen, liegt im *gezielten laichdorschangeln*. Diese Fische gehören für mich nicht auf Rekordlisten oder in Fangreportagen. Eine stille, heimliche Verwertung wenn der Fisch zu sehr verletzt ist, muß man wohl akzeptieren.
> Der Kescher hilft hier nach meiner Meinung garnichts. Kann sich niemand vorstellen, was in einem massigen Körper passiert, der vorher schwerelos war und nun plötzlich, neben dem Druckverlust, auch noch sein volles Gewicht tragen muß? Nur damit sich jemand mit so einer schwangeren Mami auf dem Foto am Stammtisch als "Großdorschfänger"
> profilieren kann?
> ...




Genau so sehe ich das auch :m


----------



## hornhechteutin (10. Februar 2005)

*AW: Dorsch von 55 Pfund, 1,23m*

Moin Moin ,
klasse was Ihr hier schreibt , freut mich echt . Genau aus diesem Grunde habe ich auch die Umfrage hier im Board und es werden jeden Tag mehr , die auf die Dorschangelei verzichten wärend der Laichzeit , klasse . Ich verzichte persönlich bis ende März auf die Dorschanglei , auch wenn es mir schwerfällt und ich ans Wasser will .

Gruß aus Eutin
Michael


----------



## Fischbox (10. Februar 2005)

*AW: Dorsch von 55 Pfund, 1,23m*



			
				Dolfin schrieb:
			
		

> Ich weiß, alles 1000 mal angesprochen. ich werds auch noch 1000 mal ansprechen, wenn es dazu führt, das auch noch meine Kinder und Enkel Dorsche fangen können.




Ich bin nicht immer einer Meinung mit Dir, aber hier liegen wir mal wieder auf einer Wellenlänge #6 !


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 3879 (10. Februar 2005)

*AW: Dorsch von 55 Pfund, 1,23m*

ein paar kuuter setzen mittlerweile großkescher ein,somit kann man den fisch zurücksetzen wenn man möchte.
ichz finde eine gute idee.

aus konkurrenzdruck haben die kutter nämlich keine andere möglichkeit als die großdorsche anzufahren,sonst laufen die kunden weg!!!
hab mich mal mit einem kapitän darüber unterhalten,er meinte das man wenigstens im gespräch bleiben muß,wenn es um großdorsche geht!!!er müße deshalb auch dieses stellen anfahren,zumindest am wochenende!!

siehe die forelle:

seit den großen dorschen vom letzten jahr würden sich die angler am liebsten übereinanderstapeln um dort mitfahren zu können,das ist nunmal tatsache!!!! #q


----------



## Strandwanderer (10. Februar 2005)

*AW: Dorsch von 55 Pfund, 1,23m*



			
				Dolfin schrieb:
			
		

> Ich hoffe noch immer auf ein Verbot für Kutter von Februar bis April in Tiefen über 20m zu angeln.
> QUOTE]
> 
> Ich würde mal sagen, wenn ein Angelverbot in Tiefenlinien über 20m, dann für alle, inclusive Schlepp und Kleinbootangler und nicht nur die Kutter. Schongebiete sind ja auch in Binnengewässern für alle und nicht nur für die Hecht oder Karpfenangler. |bla:


----------



## Beat Schild (10. Februar 2005)

*AW: Dorsch von 55 Pfund, 1,23m*

#q #q #q Da hab ich wieder mühe, warum kann ein Angler und Naturfreund während der Laichzeit die Angelrute nicht zu hause lassen???
Und dass der Anteil von Angler nur 2% ausmachen soll, kann ich nicht nachvollziehen.
(Kutter x Angler x gefangener Fisch). Wenns man genau rechnen könnte, glaub ich an ein Horrorresultat.


----------



## Dxlfxn (10. Februar 2005)

*AW: Dorsch von 55 Pfund, 1,23m*

Strandwanderer:
Damit hab ich kein Problem. Aber mal so am Rande: Mit einem Trollingboot kann man diesen Laichdorschen schon ausweichen und ich glaube auch, das die Art der Köderführung kaum einen Laichdorsch ansprechen wird. Die meisten dieser Fische beißen doch garnicht - und wenn, dann nicht um zu fessen.
Trotzdem und auch um alle gleich zu behandeln. Wenns nach mir ginge, kann man die Laichgebiete komplett in den kritischen Monaten sperren.

Ach ... Fischbox:
Mit mir immer einer Meinung zu sein, ist wirklich nicht einfach. Frag mal meine Frau. |rolleyes


----------



## Knispel (10. Februar 2005)

*AW: Dorsch von 55 Pfund, 1,23m*

frage nocheinmal, was wiegt denn nun ein Kabeljau von 1,23 cm ohne Laich, kann as denn keiner beantworten...........


----------



## Big Fins (10. Februar 2005)

*AW: Dorsch von 55 Pfund, 1,23m*

ca 12kg, das größte am Dorsch ist der Kopf und davon der Rachen :q .


----------



## Marcel1409 (10. Februar 2005)

*AW: Dorsch von 55 Pfund, 1,23m*



			
				Knispel schrieb:
			
		

> frage nocheinmal, was wiegt denn nun ein Kabeljau von 1,23 cm ohne Laich, kann as denn keiner beantworten...........



Ich hab mal auf`n gelben Riff ein abgelaichten von 1,26 m gefangen und der hatte 13,5 kg...


----------



## pechi24 (10. Februar 2005)

*AW: Dorsch von 55 Pfund, 1,23m*

Solange die großen Schleppverbände durch die Ostsee ziehen, bleibt der Einfluss der geangelten Fische minimal. Das ist nunmal so und 2% sind nunmal 2%, da muss man keine Rechenspiele mit dem Fahrrad machen.

Wir haben neulich unter Land geangelt und bis auf 3 Portionsfische von 50cm alles zurückgesetzt. Die mitgenommenen Fische hatten alle keinen Laich drin, die etwas größeren waren aber sehr rund und sicher voll Rogen.

Man kann nur hoffen, dass immer mehr Angler einsichtig werden, trotzdem ist der springende Punkt die Berufsfischerei. Was nützt es wenn Angler nicht auf die Laichdorsche angeln und dann ein Schlepper alles abräumt?


----------



## Knispel (10. Februar 2005)

*AW: Dorsch von 55 Pfund, 1,23m*



			
				Marcel1409 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich hab mal auf`n gelben Riff ein abgelaichten von 1,26 m gefangen und der hatte 13,5 kg...



Danke
rund 8 kg Rogen bringen bestimmt einige Jungfische bis zum groß werden....( habe 1 kg Rogen wegen der etwas geringeren Größe abgezogen )


----------



## Dxlfxn (10. Februar 2005)

*AW: Dorsch von 55 Pfund, 1,23m*

Also immer auf die anderen zeigen nützt garnichts. Diese 2% sind auch nicht ganz aktuell. Mittlerweile gibts da schon etwas andere Schätzungen. Aber schaut mal auf den Link:

http://www.lsfv-sh.de/news.php?newsid=144

Ich finde, es tut sich etwas und Angler müssen da nicht unbedingt dagegenhalten. Ich verstehe die Gewichtsmeierei sowieso nicht. Es gibt auch im Sommer tolle Fische - und die haben dann kein Laich mehr.
Dieser hier stammt aus dem Juni - knackig und stark. Auf die zusätzlichen 10 Kilo Laich kann ich verzichten!


----------



## Beat Schild (10. Februar 2005)

*AW: Dorsch von 55 Pfund, 1,23m*

#a #a :m Richtig so, unser Dorschangeln hat sich immer auf Sommer/Herbst konzertriert und das wird hoffentlich noch lange so bleiben. Die Aeusserungen von Dolfi kann ich voll und ganz unterstützen.


----------



## Pilkkönig (10. Februar 2005)

*AW: Dorsch von 55 Pfund, 1,23m*

Bei uns in der Lübecker Bucht ist ein Fangverbot im Frühjahr wenig sinvoll da die meisten Dorsche nicht da sind und die meisten bereits abgeleicht haben  . Beim Sommerfangverbot hatten wir oft sehr gute fänge und jetzt ist bei uns im Sommer wieder tote Hose was heist das wir wieder 1,5 Std. nach Fehmarn düsen dürfen da sage ich nur Danke !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## pechi24 (11. Februar 2005)

*AW: Dorsch von 55 Pfund, 1,23m*

Ist doch schon Klasse, dass immer mehr Angler die Sache kritisch betrachten. Und Hitparaden sind eh das letzte, nichts gegen schöne Fangbilder, aber ob ein Fisch jetzt soviel oder soviel wiegt ist doch egal.

Trotzdem ist es noch wichtiger, dass der Berufsfischerei Einhalt geboten wird. Die Fangflotten machen erst die eigenen Gewässer platt und ziehen dann einfach um.
Habe neulich einen Bericht über Südamerika gesehen, wo die Industrienationen jetzt die Fischereirechte erworben haben und sich den Futterfisch für die Lachszucht zusammenfangen. Die einheimischen Fischer dürfen nur noch einmal die Woche aufs Wasser und fangen eh fast nichts mehr.

Mensch, wenn man den Dorsch in der Ostsee mal ne Zeit lang in Ruhe lassen würde, bräuchte keiner mehr nach Norwegen zu fahren. Der Bestand würde sich bestimmt schnell wieder erholen. Die Fischerei oder Angelei auf Laichdorsch muss jedenfalls gänzlich verboten werden, das ist doch Irrsinn. Kein Jäger würde seine trächtigen Ricken schießen und kein Bauer schlachtet trächtige Kühe.


----------



## HD4ever (11. Februar 2005)

*AW: Dorsch von 55 Pfund, 1,23m*

*vollkommen richtig !!!! 
*nichts desto trotz würden von xx-Tonnen gefangenen Laichdorschen 2 % weniger schon ein paar mehr Jungfische ranwachsen lassen ! |kopfkrat
Und die Leute die halt Dorschfilet beim Fischladen kaufen - sehen ja wohl kaum das die Fische voll Rogen waren - im Gegensatz zu den Anglern !!!!
Mit den Fangflotten - die rücksichtslos die Fischgewässer weltweit ausbeuten
ist es echt nur zum heulen ! :r
hab ich im TV schon öfter mal Berichte drüber gesehen - zwar noch nicht Südamerika ... aber die Profitgier siegt wohl überall über den gesunden Menschenverstand .... |uhoh: :c


----------



## Tuempelteddy (11. Februar 2005)

*AW: Dorsch von 55 Pfund, 1,23m*



			
				Knispel schrieb:
			
		

> Was wiegt denn nun ein Dorsch von 1,23 m ohne Laich, würde mich echt interessieren....


 
Wir hatten mal einen im September auf 4 m Tiefe. Der brachte bei 1,19 m knapp 22 Pfund auf die Waage, ohne dabei sehr verhungert auszusehen.

Torsten


----------



## Tuempelteddy (11. Februar 2005)

*AW: Dorsch von 55 Pfund, 1,23m*



			
				praetorianer schrieb:
			
		

> Aber hier einmal ne Frage, schmeckt so ein Laichdorsch überhaupt ?


 
Kannste voll vergessen! Da schmeckt ein alter Schwamm paniert fast noch besser und fester ist er auch noch.


----------



## HD4ever (11. Februar 2005)

*AW: Dorsch von 55 Pfund, 1,23m*



			
				Tuempelteddy schrieb:
			
		

> Kannste voll vergessen! Da schmeckt ein alter Schwamm paniert fast noch besser und fester ist er auch noch.



umso trauriger drum !!!!!!!!!!  :c   #q


----------



## Schütti (11. Februar 2005)

*AW: Dorsch von 55 Pfund, 1,23m*



			
				Marcel1409 schrieb:
			
		

> Guckst du hier #4 : http://www.baltic-heiligenhafen.de/modules.php?op=modload&name=My_eGallery&file=index&do=showpic&pid=439&orderby=dateD


 
Ich könnte :c wenn ich diese Bilder sehe. Man sollte diese Jungs #q  (vor die Wand kloppen).

Euer Schütti


----------



## dorschangler12345 (11. Februar 2005)

*AW: Dorsch von 55 Pfund, 1,23m*

ja und was is an den bildern so schlimm man ... man kann davon so viel fangn wie man will


----------



## Coasthunter (11. Februar 2005)

*AW: Dorsch von 55 Pfund, 1,23m*



			
				Franz_16 schrieb:
			
		

> Stimmt!
> Das ist aber für mich noch lange kein Grund gezielt auf Laichdorsche zu angeln.


 
Kurz und bündig und auf den Punkt gebracht............#6 


Gruß

Coasthunter  |wavey:


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 8073 (11. Februar 2005)

*AW: Dorsch von 55 Pfund, 1,23m*

Genau diese Leutchen beschwären sich in ein paar Jahren,das es keinen Dorsch mehr gibt!!Es ist immer einfach den Fischern die Schuld zu geben!!Aber diese Leutchen sollten mal bei sich anfangen,zu überlegen,ob das alles so richtig ist auf Laichdorsch zu fischen!!!!!!!!

Manche brauchen das-und zu guter letzt lassen sie sich noch in einer Angelzeitschrift ablichten und zeigen Stolz die alte schwangere Dorschdame!!
Da sage ich nur tolle kerle!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

bye  Stefan#h


----------



## quicksilver540 (11. Februar 2005)

*AW: Dorsch von 55 Pfund, 1,23m*

Moin Mädels ,ich frage mich jedes mal wenn ich so etwas hier lese ,warum diese Leute wählen gehn dürfen oder Auto fahren??|uhoh: Jungs mit euch stimmt was nicht|kopfkrat |kopfkrat .Wenn ich mir das hier so anschau dann müsste der Angelschein wohl 10mal schwerer gemacht werden .Überlegt doch mal 15min was ihr dort auf den Kuttern tut .Aber jetzt weiss ich wenigstens genau warum ich mir das seit Jahren nicht mehr antue(aufm Kutter zu angeln).Gruss Marco


----------



## Meisteresox (11. Februar 2005)

*AW: Dorsch von 55 Pfund, 1,23m*

Bin der meinung die dorschbestände gehen nicht wegen den Anglern zurück sondern die 10 stufen höheren berufsfischer mit ihren gigantischen schleppnetzen sind deutlichst die übeltäter aber nichts desto trotz würde ich dem fischli die freiheit nach foto und waage wieder geben!!!!!catch and realease, habe jetzt von ca.8 meter Hechten 2 zum Präparieren behalten und sonst alle wieder reingesetzt!!!!ausser der magen wollte auch mal Meisteresox kennenlernen solange ich noch einen fisch in der Kühltruhe habe werde ich nie einen zweiten von der selben sorte mitnehmen!!!weil lieber schwimmen lassen als den fisch wegschmeissen!!!l

                                           liebe grüsse an Alle Boarder 

                                                                            euer Rainer


----------



## Tyron (12. Februar 2005)

*AW: Dorsch von 55 Pfund, 1,23m*

@Rainer: Finde deine Einstellung echt super!

 Das zu 98% die Berufsfischerei am Dorschsterben schuld ist, wissen doch wahrscheinlich die meisten hier... Trotzdem bin ich auch der Meinung, dass sich die Dorschangler jetzt und in den nächsten anderthalb Monaten zweimal überlegen sollten, ob der Angelsport zu dieser Jahreszeit auf der Ostsee sooo lobenswert ist...
Klar ist das n Erlebnis, son Brocken von 10kg oder mehr hochzupumpen und mitzunehmen, aber man muss auch mal bedenken, wie viele kleine Dorschbabys dadurch niemals das Licht der erblicken. Ich glaube einfach, dass die meisten Angler, die zu dieser Jahreszeit mit nem Kutter rausfahren, der Dorschbestand sch... egal ist, solange sie ihren Brocken fangen. Wenn dann keiner beißt, bekommt der Kapitän wieder aufn Sack und gilt als unmotiviert oder frech....
Sorry, wenn ich jetzt hier einigen vorn Kopf stoße, die doch das ein oder andere Mal zu dieser Jahreszeit rauskommen, aber meine Meinung ist halt die obige und da lässt sich auch nicht dran rütteln!!!!!!!!

Gruß Tyron


----------



## Yupii (12. Februar 2005)

*AW: Dorsch von 55 Pfund, 1,23m*



			
				dorschangler12345 schrieb:
			
		

> ja und was is an den bildern so schlimm man ... man kann davon so viel fangn wie man will


andere in Deinem Alter sind schon etwas intelligenter. Werde Du erst einmal erwachsen:q Du bist ab jetzt auch auf meiner Ignorliste, nachdem ich vor einiger Zeit viel Schwachsinn in einem anderen Thread gelesen habe.
Gruss Uwe P.


----------



## Tyron (12. Februar 2005)

*AW: Dorsch von 55 Pfund, 1,23m*

Yupii
Lass doch hier jeden machen, was er für richtig hält. Wenn Dorschjäger so drauf ist.... Ich glaube, da kannst ihn auch nicht beeinflussen. 
Allgemein hat es doch wenig Sinn, dei Meinung anderer hier probieren zu ändern. So ne Aussagen, wie beispielsweise von dorschjäger, sind sch..., das ist klar, aber ich finde, das man deshlab noch lange nicht hohl in der birne ist. Und mit m alter hat das auch nix zu tun! Ich bin auch nicht sooo viel älter und hab ja auch ne andere Einstellung, aber wenn dorschjäger.... Ach, ich lass das jetzt auch. Muss er ja selber wissen.

Gruß Tyron


----------



## Yupii (13. Februar 2005)

*AW: Dorsch von 55 Pfund, 1,23m*

genau,
deshalb brauche ich in Zukunft seine Äußerungen nicht mehr zu lesen.
Gruss Uwe P.


----------



## pechi24 (13. Februar 2005)

*AW: Dorsch von 55 Pfund, 1,23m*

Habe gestern noch kurz mit meinem Bruder telefoniert, er hat den Fisch im Kofferraum gesehen, war wohl echt ne Tonne. Die Zeitung (SVZ) hat sich auch gleich angemeldet. Aber ich glaub trotzdem, dass der Fänger gar nicht so genau weiß was er da macht, wie denn auch wenn ihm jeder auf die Schulter klopft. Da kann man wirklich nur Aufklärungsarbeit leisten, dei Leute runtermachen hat keinen Sinn. Ich denke mal jeder hat in seinen Anfangsjahren beim Angeln ne Menge Mist gemacht (Aalschnüre usw.) und trotzdem hat bei vielen eine Kehrtwende eingesetzt. Nie die Hoffnung aufgeben, gerade die Jüngeren sind noch formbar.


----------



## karpfenhai (14. Februar 2005)

*AW: Dorsch von 55 Pfund, 1,23m*



			
				dorschangler12345 schrieb:
			
		

> ja und was is an den bildern so schlimm man ... man kann davon so viel fangn wie man will



Kochtopfangler mehr kann man nicht dazu sagen und in zehn jahren der erste sein der jammert:OOOOOOOHHHHH es gibt kaum noch fische mag hart klingen aber für mich:ASSIANGLER :c  #q


----------



## karpfenhai (14. Februar 2005)

*AW: Dorsch von 55 Pfund, 1,23m*



			
				Schütti schrieb:
			
		

> Ich könnte :c wenn ich diese Bilder sehe. Man sollte diese Jungs #q  (vor die Wand kloppen).
> 
> Euer Schütti



Da bin ich voll deiner meinung kann das nicht nachvoll ziehen wie man solche fische schlachten kann #q die melden wahrscheinlich auch jedes rotauge was größer als 20cm ist an ihrgenteine angelzeitung |bla:


----------



## Klaus S. (14. Februar 2005)

*AW: Dorsch von 55 Pfund, 1,23m*



			
				pechi24 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich denke mal jeder hat in seinen Anfangsjahren beim Angeln ne Menge Mist gemacht (Aalschnüre usw.) und trotzdem hat bei vielen eine Kehrtwende eingesetzt. Nie die Hoffnung aufgeben, gerade die Jüngeren sind noch formbar.


Hi @pechi24,
gebe Dir da völlig Recht. 

Zum Umdenken ist es nie zu Spät. Ich habe früher auch die Laichdorsche mitgenommen da wir die Rogen immer gräuchert oder gebraten haben. Bis ich mal ein Artikel über den Dorschbestand in der deutschen Ostsee gelesen habe und ab diesen Zeitpunkt hab ich die schwangeren Ladies in Ruhe gelassen. Es muß einfach bei einigen Leuten noch >klick< machen und dann werden sie bestimmt auch Umdenken. 

Gruß aus Berlin
Klaus S.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 8073 (14. Februar 2005)

*AW: Dorsch von 55 Pfund, 1,23m*

DIE BILDER EKELN MICH AN:r :r :r :r :r :r :r :r


----------



## wodibo (14. Februar 2005)

*AW: Dorsch von 55 Pfund, 1,23m*

Bitte Leutz hört auf Euch gegenseitig anzumachen oder zu beleidigen. Sonst muß dieses sicher sehr wichtige Thema geschlossen werden. Ich lese es mit großem Interesse und fand bisher den Umgangston sehr gut.
Bitte bleibt dabei.
Wenn einer anders denkt ist er noch lange kein Schwachmat!!!!!

Zum Thema:
Ich war Ende der 80ziger zum Dorschfestival am Öresund. Was ich da gesehen hab, hat mich schockiert und seit dem lehne das Fischen auf Laichdorsch ab.


----------



## pechi24 (15. Februar 2005)

*AW: Dorsch von 55 Pfund, 1,23m*

@ Klaus S.

So geht es bestimmt vielen. Viele die sich immer besonders stark aufregen, waren in ihren Anfangsjahren auch nicht besser. Wenn ich manchmal die Gesichter der Sonntagsangler auf den Fangfotos sehe, denke ich nach wie vor, dass viele sich Ihres Handelns gar nicht bewusst sind. Die kommen dann mit einer Angeltruppe an die Küste um mal vom Kutter zu Angeln und haben keine Ahnung wie es um den Dorsch bestellt ist. Einen wirklichen Hals kann man aber wirklich bei Nordlichtern bekommen, die gezielt losfahren und dann gleich mehrere Dickdorsche einsacken um diese dann im Flur vor der Garderobe abzulichten.

Wie gesagt, da kann man die Leute nur aufklären. Wenn man die Fänger dann vielleicht noch als Penner oder Assi betitelt werden sie erst Recht nicht einsichtig sein. Steter Tropfen höhlt den Stein, also immer wieder sein Missfallen in vernünftiger Art und Weise öffentlich zum Ausdruck bringen und irgendwann rafft es dann auch der letzte. 

Die Angelzeitungen müssten hier natürlich eine Vorreiterrolle übernehmen, dann wäre ein Umdenken in 1-2 Jahren möglich. Tja aber Kutter schalten halt auch Werbung. Und allein der Zwang seinen Fang bei einer Wiegestelle dokumentieren zu müssen ist abartig. Wenn die veröffentlichten Bilder dann noch vor dem Schaufenster oder der Ladentheke gemacht werden, damit man auch ja das Geschäft erkennen kann, könnte einem echt das Messer in der Hosentasche aufgehen.

Trotzdem finde ich das Verhalten von manchen schon verwunderlich. Wenn Leute schöne Fische fangen und diese beim Fotografieren auf dem Gewässer ein wenig vorhalten um eine schöne Erinnerung zu haben, schreihen alle auf. Da wird dann nachgerechnet und über irgendwelche dubiosen Verhältnisse bewiesen wie groß der Fisch wirklich war. Und wenn diese Fänger dann auf die ganz Dicken wollen, da ja Schönheit allein anscheinend nicht reicht, werden sie wieder runtergemacht. 

Vielleicht sollte sich auch jeder mal ein wenig an die eigene Nase fassen und an seine komplette Angelzeit zurückdenken. Als vorbildlicher Sportfischer ist noch keiner auf die Welt gekommen, das braucht seine Zeit.


----------



## dorschangler12345 (15. Februar 2005)

*AW: Dorsch von 55 Pfund, 1,23m*

@karpenhai

ja und du bist der grösste oda was komm ma in ordnung !!! warum sollte ich jammern es wird in 10 jahren immer noch so viele laichdorsche geben wie heute auch !!! man jeder hat seine eigene meinung klar?`du hast bestimmt gar kein plan und sabbelst hier assiangler du hast es bestimmt nich n bisl drauf man wenn dann bst du einer von den vielen -.- echt überleg ma was du sagst null ahnung!!!!!


----------



## Pilkman (15. Februar 2005)

*AW: Dorsch von 55 Pfund, 1,23m*

Hallo Dorsch2345,

Kompliment für Dein differenziertes und mit sachlichen Argumenten unterlegtes Posting; besser kann man das wirklich nicht formulieren! #6

()


----------



## Achim_68 (15. Februar 2005)

*AW: Dorsch von 55 Pfund, 1,23m*



			
				dorschangler12345 schrieb:
			
		

> @karpenhai
> 
> ja und du bist der grösste oda was komm ma in ordnung !!! warum sollte ich jammern es wird in 10 jahren immer noch so viele laichdorsche geben wie heute auch !!! man jeder hat seine eigene meinung klar?`du hast bestimmt gar kein plan und sabbelst hier assiangler du hast es bestimmt nich n bisl drauf man wenn dann bst du einer von den vielen -.- echt überleg ma was du sagst null ahnung!!!!!




Nu mach mal halblang, es gibt keinen Grund hier so einen Ton anzuschlagen.....wenn das Thema wieder in Beleidigungen ausartet werde ich gemäss den Boardregeln einschreiten.


----------



## kiepenangler (15. Februar 2005)

*AW: Dorsch von 55 Pfund, 1,23m*



			
				karpfenhai schrieb:
			
		

> Kochtopfangler mehr kann man nicht dazu sagen und in zehn jahren der erste sein der jammert:OOOOOOOHHHHH es gibt kaum noch fische mag hart klingen aber für mich:ASSIANGLER :c  #q



#d Nur weil Dorschangler eine andere Meinung zu diesem Thema hat, ist er noch lange kein "Assiangler" oder Kochtopfangler. Es müssen ja nicht alle die selbe Meinug haben wie du.|kopfkrat


----------



## Achim_68 (15. Februar 2005)

*AW: Dorsch von 55 Pfund, 1,23m*



			
				karpfenhai schrieb:
			
		

> Kochtopfangler mehr kann man nicht dazu sagen und in zehn jahren der erste sein der jammert:OOOOOOOHHHHH es gibt kaum noch fische mag hart klingen aber für mich:ASSIANGLER :c  #q



Für Dich gilt dasselbe, wie für den 12345-Kollegen, haltet Euch mit den Beleidigungen bitte zurück ansonsten wird es Konsequenzen geben


----------



## Louis (15. Februar 2005)

*AW: Dorsch von 55 Pfund, 1,23m*

Genau, Kante!

Ich sag nur....tote Tierhaut mit Metallüberzug als zierende und gleichzeitig schützende Fußbekleidung....auch als die berümten _shitkicker_ bekannt... #6 

Nein Jungs...mal im Ernst...sachlich blieben, ja? #h


----------



## Achim_68 (15. Februar 2005)

*AW: Dorsch von 55 Pfund, 1,23m*



			
				Louis schrieb:
			
		

> Genau, Kante!
> 
> Ich sag nur....tote Tierhaut mit Metallüberzug als zierende und gleichzeitig schützende Fußbekleidung....auch als die berümten _shitkicker_ bekannt... #6



verrat doch nicht alles......  |supergri


----------



## angelfan330 (15. Februar 2005)

*AW: Dorsch von 55 Pfund, 1,23m*



			
				dorschangler12345 schrieb:
			
		

> @karpenhai
> 
> warum sollte ich jammern es wird in 10 jahren immer noch so viele laichdorsche geben wie heute auch !!!


 

Huh, ich kenne Angler die haben das vor 10 Jahren auch schon gesagt. Ist aber dann doch wohl nicht so gekommen.


----------



## Torsk_SH (15. Februar 2005)

*AW: Dorsch von 55 Pfund, 1,23m*

Das sind ja echt schöne Fische nur schade, dass man sie so zu Gesicht bekommt...


----------



## Achim_68 (15. Februar 2005)

*AW: Dorsch von 55 Pfund, 1,23m*



			
				angelfan330 schrieb:
			
		

> Huh, ich kenne Angler die haben das vor 10 Jahren auch schon gesagt. Ist aber dann doch wohl nicht so gekommen.



Genauso ist es - aber es wird immer "Spezialisten" geben, die nicht weiter als bis zur eigenen Nasenspitze denken. Und die folgenden Generationen müssen die Suppe dann auslöffeln, die Ihnen diese Leute eingebrockt haben.....


----------



## Louis (15. Februar 2005)

*AW: Dorsch von 55 Pfund, 1,23m*

Es sit noch gar nicht soooo lange her, da waren selbst Experten aus Fischerei und Meeresforschung der Meinung, die Kabeljaubestände vor Neufundland seien so groß, dass sie praktisch nie leergefischt werden können.

So ist das mit Voraussagen.

Effektiveres Abfischen und besserer Technik in der Berufsfischerei führen dazu, dass selbst bei rückläufigen Beständen eine höhere Ausbeute ereicht wird. Ich sehe die Entwicklung des Dorschbestandes in der Ostsee eher skeptisch. Was die Fischbestände weltweit betrifft....katastrophal.

Gruß Louis

Übrigens....ein Vorstand von Mercedes-Benz sagt mal (es war einer der ersten überhaupt), dass in Deutschland nicht mehr als ein paar hundert Personenfahrzeuge verkauft würden. Grund: Es gäbe nicht genügend ausgebildete Fahrer, die die hohen Herrschaften umherfahren würden. Er sah also den Engpass bei den Fahrern. Ist auch nicht soo lange her. Aber ein gutes Beispiel, wie meilenweit man daneben liegen kann.


----------



## Louis (15. Februar 2005)

*AW: Dorsch von 55 Pfund, 1,23m*

Übrigens....ein Vorstand von Mercedes-Benz sagt mal (es war einer der ersten überhaupt), dass in Deutschland nicht mehr als ein paar hundert Personenfahrzeuge verkauft würden. Grund: Es gäbe nicht genügend ausgebildete Fahrer, die die hohen Herrschaften umherfahren würden. Er sah also den Engpass bei den Fahrern. Ist auch nicht soo lange her. Aber ein gutes Beispiel, wie meilenweit man daneben liegen kann.[/QUOTE]


Wenn ich es mir recht überlege, dann hat der Mann heute noch recht. Es gibt immer noch nicht viel mehr gut ausgebildete Fahrer, das Problem ist nur, dass sich fast jeder ein Auto leisten kann...sogar eines mit nem Stern vorne drauf :m  |wavey:


----------



## Sylverpasi (15. Februar 2005)

*AW: Dorsch von 55 Pfund, 1,23m*

HAHA Louis!! Verraaaaaaten!!! #6


----------



## Achim_68 (15. Februar 2005)

*AW: Dorsch von 55 Pfund, 1,23m*

Da hab ich auch noch was:
_An alle Welt: Ich erkläre, daß die Erde innen hohl und bewohnbar ist; sie enthält eine gewisse Anzahl solider Sphären, die konzentrisch sind, das heißt ineinandergeschoben, und sie ist an den beiden Polen offen in einer Breite von zwölf bis sechzehn Grad. _ 
(J. Cleves Symmes , Hauptmann der Infanterie am 10.04.1818) 

Aber wir schweifen ab


----------



## Louis (15. Februar 2005)

*AW: Dorsch von 55 Pfund, 1,23m*

@ achim68

Hast Du das im Foucaultsche Pendel gefunden oder aus ner Originalquelle?


----------



## GoliaTH (15. Februar 2005)

*AW: Dorsch von 55 Pfund, 1,23m*

Fakt ist doch es wird sich eh nichts ändern solange das Laichdorschangeln nicht verboten wird bzw. damit noch Werbung gemacht. Für die "vernüftigen Angler" die jetzt zuhause bleiben rücken Angler nach die selten einen Schein haben und Mindestmaße nicht beachten.


----------



## dorschangler12345 (15. Februar 2005)

*AW: Dorsch von 55 Pfund, 1,23m*

achim
ja sorry das ich so n ton gemacht habe aber ich h'tte das niuemals geschrieben wenn er nich zu mir ASSIANGLER geschrieben haette was soll denn sowas jety bin ich es hier wieder der ein drauf bekommt wenn ich dazu nix geschrieben haette wuerde keiner was yu ihm sagen obwohl er assiangler yu mir sagt is echt korrekt hier


----------



## Marcel1409 (15. Februar 2005)

*AW: Dorsch von 55 Pfund, 1,23m*



			
				dorschangler12345 schrieb:
			
		

> achim
> ja sorry das ich so n ton gemacht habe aber ich h'tte das niuemals geschrieben wenn er nich zu mir ASSIANGLER geschrieben haette was soll denn sowas jety bin ich es hier wieder der ein drauf bekommt wenn ich dazu nix geschrieben haette wuerde keiner was yu ihm sagen obwohl er assiangler yu mir sagt is echt korrekt hier




Steck mal deine Knöpfe von der Tastatur um  #6 !!!


----------



## Louis (15. Februar 2005)

*AW: Dorsch von 55 Pfund, 1,23m*



			
				dorschangler12345 schrieb:
			
		

> achim
> ja sorry das ich so n ton gemacht habe aber ich h'tte das niuemals geschrieben wenn er nich zu mir ASSIANGLER geschrieben haette was soll denn sowas jety bin ich es hier wieder der ein drauf bekommt wenn ich dazu nix geschrieben haette wuerde keiner was yu ihm sagen obwohl er assiangler yu mir sagt is echt korrekt hier




Wenn Du Dir den thread genau durchliest, dann wirst Du sehen, daß der Achim seine Zuneigung gleichverteilt hat. Er hat Euch beide zu mehr Sachlichkeit ermahnt. Okay, Dich zuerst...aber achim muss auch erstmal lesen, wer hier was zu wem sagt.

Ich sehe es wie Du...mit Assiangler wurde wohl auf dieser Seite der erste Stein geworfen, aber wohl nicht gegen Dich persönlich, sondern gegen Laichdorchangler allgemein. Was davor geschah, lese ich jetzt nicht nach...vertragt Euch wieder und bleibt bitte sachlich.


----------



## Louis (15. Februar 2005)

*AW: Dorsch von 55 Pfund, 1,23m*



			
				Marcel1409 schrieb:
			
		

> Steck mal deine Knöpfe von der Tastatur um  #6 !!!




Marcel, er ist 17....er kann noch dazulernen #6


----------



## dorschangler12345 (15. Februar 2005)

*AW: Dorsch von 55 Pfund, 1,23m*

ja und warum sind alle laichdorschangler assiangler bitte ey sowas is ziemlich sinnlos was manche leute hie von sich geben sorry aba es is so


----------



## Achim_68 (15. Februar 2005)

*AW: Dorsch von 55 Pfund, 1,23m*

Hi dorschangler,

wie Louis schon richtig anmerkte, habe ich meine Ermahnungen gleichmässig verteilt. Wer hier jetzt zuerst das Förmchen vom anderen geklaut hat ist vollkommen nebensächlich. Der Ton war von Euch beiden unangebracht und wird hier im Board nicht gern gesehen. Also nimm es nicht persönlich, sonder versuch beim nächsten Mal, wenn Dich einer beleidigt, erstmal drüberzustehen und dich nicht auf das Niveau herabzulassen, okay?

Irgendwas stimmt mit Deiner Tastatur nicht - eventuell Englische Tastatureinstellung? Deine Tastatur vertauscht Z und Y


----------



## dorschangler12345 (15. Februar 2005)

*AW: Dorsch von 55 Pfund, 1,23m*

hab ich auch schon bemerkt hab es umgestellt !


----------



## Achim_68 (15. Februar 2005)

*AW: Dorsch von 55 Pfund, 1,23m*



			
				dorschangler12345 schrieb:
			
		

> ja und warum sind alle laichdorschangler assiangler bitte ey sowas is ziemlich sinnlos was manche leute hie von sich geben sorry aba es is so



Jetzt reg dich ab und lass es gut sein, der andere Kollege hat auch einen Kommentar bekommen und jetzt ist Schicht. 

Vielleicht solltet Ihr lieber wieder über das Thema diskutieren als stundenlang aufeinander rumzuhacken.
Wenn ihr Euch verbal die Köppe einschlagen wollt, dann macht das via PM oder email und verschont die anderen damit.

Danke!


----------



## dorschangler12345 (15. Februar 2005)

*AW: Dorsch von 55 Pfund, 1,23m*

ja is ja ok nun


----------



## Achim_68 (15. Februar 2005)

*AW: Dorsch von 55 Pfund, 1,23m*

Super, alles klar! Zurück zum Thema......


----------



## anguilla (15. Februar 2005)

*AW: Dorsch von 55 Pfund, 1,23m*

hab mir den kompletten Thread durchgelesen und kann mich nur der Mehrheit, insbesondere Dolfin :m , anschließen!

Diese "Angelei" sollte verboten werden. 
Viel wichtiger wäre aber die Einsicht und das Verständnis für die unbedingte Notwendigkeit solcher Schutzmaßnahmen - bei uns Anglern und natürlich auch bei den Berufsfischern (obwohl ich da schon jegliche Hoffnung verloren habe..:r )!


----------



## hocicio (9. April 2005)

*AW: Dorsch von 55 Pfund, 1,23m*

Hi, hab diesen Tread leider erst jetzt gelefunden und muß erst mal eine Lanze für den betreffenden Angler brechen...Ich les hier die ganze Zeit gezielt auf Laichdorsch angeln, aber ihr meint ja wohl wirklich nicht das der Kammerad es auf einen solchen abgesehen hatte. Dann dürfte ja wie gesagt keiner mehr zu dieser Zeit rausfahren und die Diskussion hatten wir ja schon. und was da in Norwegen manchmal "gezielt" aus der Tiefe geholt wird darüber brauch man sicherlich auch nicht streiten, denn die Fischbestände dort werden auch nicht größer...
Aber sein wir doch mal ehrlich, wenn wir mit dem Kutter draußen sind und dir plötzlich 20 Leute über die Schulter schauen einschließlich dem Käpt´n (denn nichts geht heutzutage über gute Werbung) dann steigt der Druck den Fisch zu landen doch gewaltig und wir reden hier nicht über ein 20 oder 30pfünder aus der Ostsee, der gute war 1,23...und 3pfund unter dem Rekordfisch!!!
Und nach dem Drill und gaffen war mit dem Dorsch eh nicht mehr all zu viel zu machen außer ner gepflegten Mund zu Mund Beatmung...
Also ich denke wenn es wirklich ein Ausnahmefisch ist, und das kommt ja zum Glück nicht alle Tage vor ist das Verhalten schon zu vertreten oder es soll mal jeder in sich gehen und sich fragen was er "wirklich" machen würde... 

mfg #h


----------



## Fastroller (9. April 2005)

*AW: Dorsch von 55 Pfund, 1,23m*

ihr seid ja alle so arm... #q  #q  #q


----------



## guifri (12. April 2005)

*AW: Dorsch von 55 Pfund, 1,23m*

nee...is klar, fastroller...

das war ein guter, qualifizierter und vor allem differenzierter beitrag.

respekt


----------

